# Dino's Upcoming LACS



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2010)

Posted from this facebook. 









Looks really awesome, wish it was a sig though!



And heres a pic of Hetfield jamming on Dino's 7s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! A single pickup, mostly black guitar! Dino is REALLY going out on a limb with this one! 


I kid I kid


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Goddamn that's sexy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it has a neck pickup if you look carefully, kinda hard to see.


----------



## Malacoda (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't see any pickups actually maybe I'm just nuts.


----------



## Corwin (Jun 17, 2010)

If you zoom in you can see the bridge pickup somehow.

Actually I dislike the painting..a whole black body with a clean fretboard would be kickass!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> I don't see any pickups actually maybe I'm just nuts.



I think there's the outline of an EMG style housing where the bridge pickup would be, but now that you mention it, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks after seeing all his other LACS.


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Only seven strings? 

Looks bitchin' anyway.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 17, 2010)

Fucking sweet.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 17, 2010)

ill take one


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 17, 2010)

Ugh... As it's a LACS guitar (and solely for him) I guess that's kind of cool. I don't understand why he wouldn't have rather put out a sig guitar that was a musician's instrument (if you get what I mean) rather than just an annoying ego-trip suited to playing only his style. That's why I like really like the JP models and the Loomis models (as well as a variety of other 6-string sigs) as they are just damned good and versatile guitars. I really hate signature guitars that are entirely one-dimensional and for fanbois...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks bad the fuck ass!... they really need to make this his sig model and offer it as a production model, if that were to happen then I'd be all over it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Ugh... As it's a LACS guitar (and solely for him) I guess that's kind of cool. I don't understand why he wouldn't have rather put out a sig guitar that was a musician's instrument (if you get what I mean) rather than just an annoying ego-trip suited to playing only his style. That's why I like really like the JP models and the Loomis models (as well as a variety of other 6-string sigs) as they are just damned good and versatile guitars. I really hate signature guitars that are entirely one-dimensional and for fanbois...


 
I don't get why you think it is an ego trip, and a signature guitar is supposed to be advertising the player as much as anything else.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 17, 2010)

Reverse headstock FTW!

Hetfield, lol.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2010)

Much like almost every sought after guitar, trust Hetfield to get his hands on it somehow.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting. I wonder if he's going back to 7s completely or if he just feels that he needs to stick to them for his playing in Fear Factory. Actually, now that I think of it, was the new album done on 7s?



LamaSabachthani said:


> Ugh... As it's a LACS guitar (and solely for him) I guess that's kind of cool. I don't understand why he wouldn't have rather put out a sig guitar that was a musician's instrument (if you get what I mean) rather than just an annoying ego-trip suited to playing only his style. That's why I like really like the JP models and the Loomis models (as well as a variety of other 6-string sigs) as they are just damned good and versatile guitars. I really hate signature guitars that are entirely one-dimensional and for fanbois...



Ummm... it's HIS guitar. I'm sure he's more concerned about having the guitar HE wants as opposed to Ibanez being able to release a production sig guitar for a bunch of his fans to buy.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think there's the outline of an EMG style housing where the bridge pickup would be, but now that you mention it, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks after seeing all his other LACS.



When you zoom it to normal size you can see the outline of the bridge EMG-sized housing 

I think it's pretty cool, but it's just like every other LACS 7 he's had with a different (and really cool) paint job


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 17, 2010)

I would love to own that guitar, pretty much my dream guitar. I only wish it was a different color.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Interesting. I wonder if he's going back to 7s completely or if he just feels that he needs to stick to them for his playing in Fear Factory. Actually, now that I think of it, was the new album done on 7s?


Mostly 7 strings in B standard as far as I know (as opposed to A on Obsolete), he most assuredly has an 8 string for the djents in the intro of Mechanize though.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Posted from this facebook.
> 
> And heres a pic of Hetfield jamming on Dino's 7s.


 




I WISH
and if you look youll see burton bell to his left, cool


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I think it's pretty cool, but it's just like every other LACS 7 he's had with a different (and really cool) paint job


 
I still think I see a neck pickup. But yeah it would make sense to be similar to his others as thats what kinda setup he uses. We don't know what wood choice etc this guitar has.



Steve08 said:


> Mostly 7 strings in B standard as far as I know (as opposed to A on Obsolete), he most assuredly has an 8 string for the djents in the intro of Mechanize though.


 
3 songs on the new album are on 8 strings. Mechanize is one of them. He tunes A standard except for Demanufacture stuff and earlier, which is in B (He plays those songs on his 8 string in F#).


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 17, 2010)

this is by far Dino's best guitar/LACS hes made yet. So awesome looking (and I normally hate paintjob guitars)

Just simple with the offset dots, but with a hint of flavor from the paintjob.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 17, 2010)

reverse stock = not my thing.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 17, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Interesting. I wonder if he's going back to 7s completely or if he just feels that he needs to stick to them for his playing in Fear Factory. Actually, now that I think of it, was the new album done on 7s?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... it's HIS guitar. I'm sure he's more concerned about having the guitar HE wants as opposed to Ibanez being able to release a production sig guitar for a bunch of his fans to buy.



That's exactly what I'm saying. It's kind of lame that he was probably given the choice between getting to make a kickass 7 string sig which a load of his fans would buy but instead decided to not bother and just go for one for himself. Hardly as if players who have sig models are forbidden entirely from playing other guitars or ordering customs. Maybe I'm a bit of a cock in feeling that way but eh, thats just me. Not that I intend to offend anyone with that opinion (which it seems I have done ). 

My point basically is that it would just be nice to see this as a production sig model so we 7 stringers have a greater choice of guitars that aren't just poorly made, orgies of black with EMG's.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> reverse stock = not my thing.



Do reverse headstocks affect the tension at all? I've always found that the reverses I've played (and did play for about 6 years straight) had a different feel about them that I liked... I may just be entirely imagining that though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. It's kind of lame that he was probably given the choice between getting to make a kickass 7 string sig which a load of his fans would buy but instead decided to not bother and just go for one for himself. Hardly as if players who have sig models are forbidden entirely from playing other guitars or ordering customs. Maybe I'm a bit of a cock in feeling that way but eh, thats just me. Not that I intend to offend anyone with that opinion (which it seems I have done ).
> 
> My point basically is that it would just be nice to see this as a production sig model so we 7 stringers have a greater choice of guitars that aren't just poorly made, orgies of black with EMG's.



He did have the option of a sig, but it was a fairly long time ago. He chose to have near endless (not just one single guitar) access to the Ibanez LACS, which makes some incredible instruments. When it comes to Ibanez, when you have a sig, you pretty much have to use it when playing live. Every now and then you can use one with slight differences, but that's usually only "allowed" with long-time, high standing artists like Satch or Vai. 

It's funny how you say:


> My point basically is that it would just be nice to see this as a production sig model so we 7 stringers have a greater choice of guitars that aren't just poorly made, orgies of *black with EMG's*.



That describes the lion's share of guitars he's had LACS make for him, and in all likeliness would be exactly what his sig would be. Besides, it's not 1999 anymore. There are a great deal of well made, not black, passive equipped 7-string guitars.


----------



## Gamba (Jun 17, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Do reverse headstocks affect the tension at all? I've always found that the reverses I've played (and did play for about 6 years straight) had a different feel about them that I liked... I may just be entirely imagining that though.



Not if you are using locking nuts


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

I want that paintjob on my rg7!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't like that at all. Looks tacky as hell to my eyes  Still, i guess that's why it's _his_ guitar 

EDIT: To me it looks like the kind of thing a fanboi would get put on.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 17, 2010)

i want it ^_^


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 17, 2010)

So did Hetfield ninja the guitar from Dino?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

The guitar looks bad ass 

awesome James picture


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> So did Hetfield ninja the guitar from Dino?



That was taken when FF was direct support for Metallica in Europe. 

Not a big fan of Dino's latest.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks pretty cool 
But I prefer the all black guitar that Hetfield is holding.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 18, 2010)

not impressed by his performansse


----------



## audibleE (Jun 18, 2010)

I think this debate happens everytime. Almost all the posts can can be copied from another thread and pasted in here.

"I like the all black", "I like the reverse", "I hate the fret markers", "The "artist" sucks!", "How boring." "I like it." Blah blah blah...

and of course... I become "that guy" commenting about this...

YAY GUITARS and the people who play them!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 18, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Do reverse headstocks affect the tension at all? I've always found that the reverses I've played (and did play for about 6 years straight) had a different feel about them that I liked... I may just be entirely imagining that though.



its a pain in the ass to tune and restring for me. I could care less about debating tension


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Not a big fan of Dino's latest.



Wait... 

*Rick*... isn't a big fan of that guitar.


Of a guitar that belongs to Dino.

Dino Cazares.


DINO CAZARES


Noooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooo

You can't count on anyone these days


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2010)

I must say that's probably the ugliest axe of his that I've seen yet...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> I must say that's probably the ugliest axe of his that I've seen yet...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2010)

As guitars with graphics on go, I think its one of the nicer ones. It is his custom guitar so not everyones going to like it.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 18, 2010)

I like it tbh and I'm not too bothered by the graphic as most of his recent customs have been a bit bland anyway but it's Dino's guitar so he can do what he wants with it, also I think anyone moaning about the graphic should have a look at this as it's far worse Jackson Christian Olde Wolbers signature 7 String on eBay (end time 24-Jun-10 01:48:15 BST)


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 18, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. It's kind of lame that he was probably given the choice between getting to make a kickass 7 string sig which a load of his fans would buy but instead decided to not bother and just go for one for himself. Hardly as if players who have sig models are forbidden entirely from playing other guitars or ordering customs. Maybe I'm a bit of a cock in feeling that way but eh, thats just me. Not that I intend to offend anyone with that opinion (which it seems I have done ).
> 
> My point basically is that it would just be nice to see this as a production sig model so we 7 stringers have a greater choice of guitars that aren't just poorly made, orgies of black with EMG's.



What I said was actually the opposite of what you said. And I don't think you offended anyone (it's a discussion about someone else's guitar after all) but I think that most disagree with your logic. I personally do, as well. I know if I had my choice I'd say, "build me the exact guitar I want, just for me" and let my fans figure out their own guitars, rather than just give Ibanez another sig model to push.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Wait...
> 
> *Rick*... isn't a big fan of that guitar.
> 
> ...



I may worship the ground he works on but I can't agree with everything.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He did have the option of a sig, but it was a fairly long time ago. He chose to have near endless (not just one single guitar) access to the Ibanez LACS, which makes some incredible instruments. When it comes to Ibanez, when you have a sig, you pretty much have to use it when playing live. Every now and then you can use one with slight differences, but that's usually only "allowed" with long-time, high standing artists like Satch or Vai.
> 
> It's funny how you say:
> 
> ...



Are there that many? IBZ is doing some pretty nice paint jobs on their RGA's but ESP et c still seem to go almost entirely with EMG's and black (or white on the odd schecter). 

And I suppose you're quite right. I was really just rallying against a lack of choice; Dino's guitar suits his style and it makes sense that he should have a LACS which caters to what he actually plays on a daily basis. Riffage to the maxxx


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 18, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I like it tbh and I'm not too bothered by the graphic as most of his recent customs have been a bit bland anyway but it's Dino's guitar so he can do what he wants with it, also I think anyone moaning about the graphic should have a look at this as it's far worse Jackson Christian Olde Wolbers signature 7 String on eBay (end time 24-Jun-10 01:48:15 BST)



 haha hilarious


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 18, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> What I said was actually the opposite of what you said. And I don't think you offended anyone (it's a discussion about someone else's guitar after all) but I think that most disagree with your logic. I personally do, as well. I know if I had my choice I'd say, "build me the exact guitar I want, just for me" and let my fans figure out their own guitars, rather than just give Ibanez another sig model to push.



Yeah I'm starting to realize I probably sounded like a total tool with what I said. I just think it's cool when guitarists create a great instrument, leaving a corporeal legacy which extends beyond merely their recorded music. I guess that obviously isn't for everyone, and there are those musicians who would rather just have exactly what they want down to the finest detail and not bother about what a select few fans may or may not want.

Has he put out anything recently with Divine Heresy or any of his other projects (Brujeria was one wasn't it?) or is it just Mechanize with FF which he's put out recently?


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 18, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I like it tbh and I'm not too bothered by the graphic as most of his recent customs have been a bit bland anyway but it's Dino's guitar so he can do what he wants with it, also I think anyone moaning about the graphic should have a look at this as it's far worse Jackson Christian Olde Wolbers signature 7 String on eBay (end time 24-Jun-10 01:48:15 BST)


 

want


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 19, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Yeah I'm starting to realize I probably sounded like a total tool with what I said. I just think it's cool when guitarists create a great instrument, leaving a corporeal legacy which extends beyond merely their recorded music. I guess that obviously isn't for everyone, and there are those musicians who would rather just have exactly what they want down to the finest detail and not bother about what a select few fans may or may not want.



Well, the thing is, when signature guitars are released by most companies, they're not full on, high end guitars. Most are released as mid-level guitars at most. So, usually, you'll have bunch of promo pics with the artist holding them and maybe they'll use them for a few shows but then they'll almost always go back to using other, higher end instruments and you'll end up with a sig guitar out there that's fairly neutered.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 19, 2010)

Although he may only want to play it for one band, it matches that band perfectly. That thing's wicked.

[QUOTEYAY GUITARS and the people who play them!!!!][/QUOTE]

Yes. But not holding hands or kumbaya hehe.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 19, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Do reverse headstocks affect the tension at all? I've always found that the reverses I've played (and did play for about 6 years straight) had a different feel about them that I liked... I may just be entirely imagining that though.


I've heard that a reverse headstock will actually make your lower strings feel floppier/easier to bend actually. Never understand why all these 7 strings had reverse headstocks anyway, they look silly and are kind of redundant when it comes to efficiency.

More on this here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10364-reverse-headstock-misconception.html


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 19, 2010)

ahhhh I would definately buy a guitar with the Demanufacture artwork on the body! one of my all time favourite albums!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't see it properly. Moar pictures?

I'm normally a fan of his guitars, never his music though  Funny how these things work.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 20, 2010)

if i was given the choice of a sig model or more LACS goodness, i'd go LACS everytime


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 20, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Wait...
> 
> *Rick*... isn't a big fan of that guitar.
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## OBSERVER (Jul 26, 2010)

I downloaded this in February. No idea how long it was around before that.

That red 8-string has been in his possession for a while by now.


----------



## IDLE (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, Hetfield looks a bit jet-lagged.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 26, 2010)

OBSERVER said:


> I downloaded this in February. No idea how long it was around before that.
> 
> That red 8-string has been in his possession for a while by now.



I really like the Camo  ... but without that inlays...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 26, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I really like the Camo  ... but without that inlays...



Agree dude, Camo looks sweet, the other two yeah very cool air brushing but still, bit meh for me


----------



## drmosh (Jul 26, 2010)

Gamba said:


> Not if you are using locking nuts



No, never. It never affects tension.


----------



## TMM (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, that has got to be the coolest thing I have ever seen Ibanez build







Too bad something like that would probably cost 2-3 times as much as a guitar that was as nice or better from a small luthier. If you even had access to it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)

OBSERVER said:


> I downloaded this in February. No idea how long it was around before that.
> 
> That red 8-string has been in his possession for a while by now.



Where did you get that from?


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 26, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> I've heard that a reverse headstock will actually make your lower strings feel floppier/easier to bend actually. Never understand why all these 7 strings had reverse headstocks anyway, they look silly and are kind of redundant when it comes to efficiency.
> 
> More on this here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10364-reverse-headstock-misconception.html


 
The difference is almost completely negligent. You would only feel that difference if you played with massively high action and a heavy touch. Low action and a light fretting hand will make headstock designs unnoticable.

They look awesome.

And how are they not efficent? I personally find tuning much more comfortable than having to reach my arm up and down over the neck instead of just slightly to the left where the tuning pegs are facing down.

Tension is only affected by scale length and string gauge, that's it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks like one of Variant's mockups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> That looks like one of Variant's mockups.


----------



## jkspawn (Jul 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Posted from this facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Id like to see one with the Mechanize artwork!


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> That looks like one of Variant's mockups.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

All of them look awesome IMO but that 8 takes the cake for me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 26, 2010)

That red one is right up my alley.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Mostly 7 strings in B standard as far as I know (as opposed to A on Obsolete), he most assuredly has an 8 string for the djents in the intro of Mechanize though.



Who in all that is holy, started saying this damn word (Djent)??

Punch that person in the face for being a homo...

It's called CHUNK or even chug, for fuck's sake!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> That looks like one of Variant's mockups.


 
Thats what I was thinking, but the one I posted was on Dino's own facebook, and if its in another image with some other mockups, maybe he was throwing around ideas for LACS with Ibanez and settled on the Demanufacture one? Either that, or someone did the mockups sent them to Dino and he said it in humour. I dunno, but if he has all of those made for him, dayum.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Who in all that is holy, started saying this damn word (Djent)??
> 
> Punch that person in the face for being a homo...
> 
> It's called CHUNK or even chug, for fuck's sake!!!


 
You have Bulb to blame for that one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 27, 2010)

I usually don't like graphics guitars but, *Damn!* That thing is sexy! Most graphic guitars fall into the same category as Dave Mustaine's never ending amount of sigs from Dean.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> You have Bulb to blame for that one.



Didn't it come from either Meshuggah themselves or their forum? In any case, there is no djenting on that song, and probably not anywhere on that album, or on anything Dino has ever done as far as I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Didn't it come from either Meshuggah themselves or their forum? In any case, there is no djenting on that song, and probably not anywhere on that album, or on anything Dino has ever done as far as I can think of off the top of my head.


 
I thought it was said by Bulb first in order to talk about the amps and stuff he was using, and Meshuggah referenced it too. No idea who actually said it first though, I just assumed it was Bulb. And true, Mechanize is chuggy but not djenty (if we're talking about the technique).


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Bulb adopted the term and just used it a lot more.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 27, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I think Bulb adopted the term and just used it a lot more.



This. 

The thing is that it's now a way to define a genre, which is just retarded. Is like saying, "hey I play palm mute music". 

/derail


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 27, 2010)

The artwork on this guitar is from Fear Factory's album demanufacture .... Its not like its some new random art he had put on a guitar....... Seems befitting of a custom for Dino.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> This.
> 
> The thing is that it's now a way to define a genre, which is just retarded. Is like saying, "hey I play palm mute music".
> 
> /derail


 
Skat singing? Ska? Its not a new concept, but its not a new argument either. 

@Tom - See I thought it was the other way around, fair dooze.



But yeah back on topic, I look forward to seeing any new LACS Dino gets.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Skat singing? Ska? Its not a new concept, but its not a new argument either.
> 
> @Tom - See I thought it was the other way around, fair dooze.
> 
> ...



Skat is a technique. So that would just be like saying "I use a lot of palm mutes" rather than "I play music in the palm mute genre."

Ska (I've had this discussion with someone on here before) has a wide range of defining characteristics to it's sound. It's not just one tonal quality being used to concoct a genre.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Skat is a technique. So that would just be like saying "I use a lot of palm mutes" rather than "I play music in the palm mute genre."
> 
> Ska (I've had this discussion with someone on here before) has a wide range of defining characteristics to it's sound. It's not just one tonal quality being used to concoct a genre.


 
Skat singing is a technique yeah, but its also part of teh sounds made using the technique, which attributed to the sound.

Ska was named after the sound of the guitars. It has more qualities yeah, but thats where the name came from.

Djent was named after the sound. I don't see whats different about them all lol


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 27, 2010)

I came in here to look at guitars, how the hell did you guys manage to get on the stupid djent argument bandwagon.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I came in here to look at guitars, how the hell did you guys manage to get on the stupid djent argument bandwagon.



Sigh... sorry. It seems to always happen, doesn't it. And just when I think I'm out they pull me back in. hehehe

Anyway, I'll withdraw now and allow the thread to return to normal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I came in here to look at guitars, how the hell did you guys manage to get on the stupid djent argument bandwagon.


 
Sorry.


----------



## Soilent1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> The difference is almost completely negligent. You would only feel that difference if you played with massively high action and a heavy touch. Low action and a light fretting hand will make headstock designs unnoticable.
> 
> They look awesome.
> 
> ...



I beg to differ sir! Please note the before and after pictures of my Frankenstein 22 fret S7420FM. The factory neck played wonderfully, but I always had a problem with the low B buzzing and going slightly out of tune with whammy bar dives(.60ga). After the Custom Reverse neck was added it felt ten times tighter and thicker sounding. No more buzz or tuning issues. This could also be attributed to the addition of 2 more pieces of lamination in the neck or the Ebony fret board. I just know the B string was much tighter afterward. It has a locking nut, but the string does keep going an extra several inches behind the nut with a reverse design.
Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2010)

Soilent1 said:


> I beg to differ sir! Please note the before and after pictures of my Frankenstein 22 fret S7420FM. The factory neck played wonderfully, but I always had a problem with the low B buzzing and going slightly out of tune with whammy bar dives(.60ga). After the Custom Reverse neck was added it felt ten times tighter and thicker sounding. No more buzz or tuning issues. This could also be attributed to the addition of 2 more pieces of lamination in the neck or the Ebony fret board. I just know the B string was much tighter afterward. It has a locking nut, but the string does keep going an extra several inches behind the nut with a reverse design.
> Cheers



Once the nut is locked whatever extra string is behind it is irrelevant, that's pretty much the point of the locking nut. Like you said, the neck's materials and construction are completely different, and that's more than likely the cause of the different tonality.


----------



## Soilent1 (Jul 27, 2010)

If there was a graphite nut with no lock...would this argument sway perhaps? How about Chris Broderick's first RGA LACS?


----------



## flaherz09 (Jul 27, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Do reverse headstocks affect the tension at all? I've always found that the reverses I've played (and did play for about 6 years straight) had a different feel about them that I liked... I may just be entirely imagining that though.



my one friend has an RG with a reverse and I pretty much have the same guitar with a regular headstock. I can't tell a difference in tension at all.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 28, 2010)

Soilent1 said:


> If there was a graphite nut with no lock...would this argument sway perhaps? How about Chris Broderick's first RGA LACS?



Answer is still no. It's been proven time and again that the string length, post nut, has no bearing on tension. Guys make mention of "perceived tension" but when perception is brought into things it kind of takes things out of the realm of science by definition.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I came in here to look at guitars, how the hell did you guys manage to get on the stupid djent argument bandwagon.



So there was a Djent bandwagon... now there's a Djent Argument bandwagon?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome guitar! Demanufacture graphic = win. I'd LOVE to own that exact guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump, Dino just posted the picture of his finished LACS on Facebook.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 1, 2010)

Not a fan of that one. Though with the specs it has I'd want it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2010)

That is amazing ! WOW !

I wonder when Dino will get the second Demanufacture LACS ? or maybe he already got it 

I hope Ibanez will think about the Dino signature or maybe Ibanez is afraid people will stop buying their other 7 strings 
a Dino sig could be a great seller 

HOLY BATMAN ! A NECK PICKUP


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> HOLY BATMAN ! A NECK PICKUP



 The tastes of most members of ss.org really makes me appreciate having more than one pickup. I love you guys!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The tastes of most members of ss.org really makes me appreciate having more than one pickup. I love you guys!



Of course I prefer guitars with only 1bridge pickup


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I thought that thing had no pickups at first but then I looked closer.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> That is amazing ! WOW !
> 
> I wonder when Dino will get the second Demanufacture LACS ? or maybe he already got it
> 
> ...


 
He has other guitars with neck pickups. All his Xiphos 7s do, his early 8 strings and a couple of his RG7s. I think he just uses them for solos occassionally. 

But you said a second Demanufacture LACS? I thought he was going to get one with each album cover art on?

As for a DIno sig, I think they should just get rid of the 1527 and give Dino a sig which would replace that as a prestige 7 string RG.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 1, 2010)

Dino seems to like neck pickups now 

Sweet custom.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool. Demanufacture is a great album. 

I like the pic of Hetfield holding his 7 too.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> He has other guitars with neck pickups. All his Xiphos 7s do, his early 8 strings and a couple of his RG7s. I think he just uses them for solos occassionally.



It's not new for me that he has guitars with neck pickups... It was new that the "original" was planned to only have a bridge pickup:







So it was a surprise for me... not a bad one by any means  just a surprise...



vampiregenocide said:


> But you said a second Demanufacture LACS? I thought he was going to get one with each album cover art on?




Because I know the whole interview by heart 


0:43 


And I bet he'll get the other album covers as well


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> It's not new for me that he has guitars with neck pickups... It was new that the "original" was planned to only have a bridge pickup:
> 
> So it was a surprise for me... not a bad one by any means  just a surprise...
> 
> ...





Ah right, it does look like that mockup haz a neck pickup, just faintly visible.

And touche, I forgot he said that. I was wondering why he'd need two of them.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah right, it does look like that mockup haz a neck pickup, just faintly visible.



Oh.. I didn't see it 



vampiregenocide said:


> And touche, I forgot he said that. I was wondering why he'd need two of them.



 I can' wait to see other designs, once again Thanks for posting the pic  ! 1 pickup or 2, the guitar is totally Bad Ass  

I wonder if Rick will like the guitar


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I wonder if Rick will like the guitar



Yep, sure do.  

I'd love an Obsolete model.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yep, sure do.
> 
> I'd love an Obsolete model.





I wonder how his other "album cover" guitars will look like ..

Obsolete


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 1, 2010)

That is cool as fuck, and I don't really even like Fear Factory.

James Hetfield looks so right with an Ibanez 7 too.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 1, 2010)

Fucking sweet!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I wonder how his other "album cover" guitars will look like ..
> 
> Obsolete


I'm guessing the Archetype album guitar will have a giant cow on it and the Transgression album guitar will have a giant turd on it. 

... I'm sorry, that was a bad joke and I should feel bad.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 7, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> I'm guessing the Archetype album guitar will have a giant cow on it and the Transgression album guitar will have a giant turd on it.
> 
> ... I'm sorry, that was a bad joke and I should feel bad.



...I'm not exactly sure you should feel bad for that one...I lol'd.


----------



## Variant (Oct 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> That looks like one of Variant's mockups.



You think? 





Rick said:


> I'd love an Obsolete model.



Good news...


----------



## Dooky (Oct 8, 2010)

I have wondered for a long time now, why does Dino not have a signature 7 string? Dino has had some amazing custom sevens built for him over the years and if they had built one of them I honestly would have bought one. If anyone deserves a production 7 it's Dino.


----------



## JCD (Oct 8, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> I'm guessing the Archetype album guitar will have a giant cow on it and the Transgression album guitar will have a giant turd on it.
> 
> ... I'm sorry, that was a bad joke and I should feel bad.



 That was great. I like the guitar though. I like the offset inlays on the bottom with the reverse headstock. I kinda like the whole thing really.


----------

